# Logged in names



## licia (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't remember the names in the forums and wonder if it is just okay to address them as their logged in name.  I notice some of you know each other's names even if it isn't displayed in a post. Just wondering.


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2005)

You can call me anything you'd like...just don't call me late for dinner!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> ...just don't call me late for dinner!


 

...my kind of woman!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 6, 2005)

It's fine to call me anything you'd like.  
Pds..pdswife..Trish...hey you...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2005)

licia,

Don't worry about that, you will get the names down just like us...Some call me Kads, or Kadesma, doesn't matter I like both so just keep chatting with us..We enjoy your company..
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 6, 2005)

My name should  be easy to remember for you... I am also Licia!!   But Urmaniac is also fine for me, I take a certain pride in this nic!!  (Explanation provided upon request... it is rather personal and silly I don't know if it is worth an explanation though!!)


----------



## GB (Oct 6, 2005)

You can call me anything you like as well  

And urmaniac13, I would love to know the reason behind your name. Silly is good


----------



## pdswife (Oct 6, 2005)

Silly is wonderful. 
I could use a laugh right about now... 
on my way back to the jury room.....!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2005)

Don't call me shorty 

I have been called:
KE
elf
kelf
kitchenelf
and much, much worse 

The given name is Vicky


----------



## MJ (Oct 6, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Don't call me shorty


 
MJ works, but Kitchenelf has many names for me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> MJ works, but Kitchenelf has many names for me.



I forget - is adorable one of them or not - that one just doesn't ring a bell


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 6, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> You can call me anything you like as well
> 
> And urmaniac13, I would love to know the reason behind your name. Silly is good


 
Oki GB & Trish too, u asked for it...  
Firstly I must let you know that I am an avid figure skating fan. I have gone to the European Championships in Copenhagen in 1994, and the Worlds in Birmingham UK 1995. "Urmaniac" is my nickname I got from the girls I was hanging out with there. My hero then, still is and will be always Alexei Urmanov, someone may remember he won the 1994 Olympic games at age 20. Anyway I was always chasing him around like a... um, "maniac", thus one of the gals came up with this very fitting nick, Urmanov + maniac = Urmaniac!! I use this nick for just about any user ID on the internet (one of the reasons is it is easier to remember if I just use one...), and the first time I tried it on AOL, to my astonishment, "urmaniac" was already taken, so I just threw in 13 at the end, as I am a perpetual 13 year old at heart!!  So... that is the story behind my nick!! (I must remind you guys again... I cautioned it would be very silly!!)

And while I am at it I must show you the guy in question...







  Alexei Urmanov


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2005)

I remember him!
Great story!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2005)

I remember him too - what an athlete!


----------

